# AT&T samsung galaxy s2: no partitions, can't connect: solved

## Oo.et.oO

edit: solved.  turn on usb storage mode on the phone and mount sd[a-z] by itself with no partition number (my device seems to have no partition table).

Hi all.

i have a samsung galaxy s2 from AT&T (US version).

it connects okay in windows. 

same USB cable and i can see two storage media on the phone, but no partitions appear mountable:

```

Oct 28 08:44:45 [kernel] usb 2-1.1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and

 address 100

Oct 28 08:44:45 [kernel] usb 2-1.1: New USB device found, idVendor=04e8, idProdu

ct=685b

Oct 28 08:44:45 [kernel] usb 2-1.1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, Se

rialNumber=3

Oct 28 08:44:45 [kernel] usb 2-1.1: Product: SAMSUNG_Android

Oct 28 08:44:45 [kernel] usb 2-1.1: Manufacturer: SAMSUNG

Oct 28 08:44:45 [kernel] usb 2-1.1: SerialNumber: 304D1956AF05E97E

Oct 28 08:44:45 [kernel] scsi18 : usb-storage 2-1.1:1.0

Oct 28 08:44:46 [kernel] scsi 18:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Android    UMS Composite    00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

Oct 28 08:44:46 [kernel] scsi 18:0:0:1: Direct-Access     Android    UMS Composite    00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

Oct 28 08:44:46 [kernel] sd 18:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg6 type 0

Oct 28 08:44:46 [kernel] sd 18:0:0:1: Attached scsi generic sg7 type 0

Oct 28 08:44:46 [kernel] sd 18:0:0:0: [sdf] Attached SCSI removable disk

Oct 28 08:44:46 [kernel] sd 18:0:0:1: [sdg] Attached SCSI removable disk

Oct 28 08:44:55 [kernel] sd 18:0:0:0: [sdf] 23826432 512-byte logical blocks: (12.1 GB/11.3 GiB)

Oct 28 08:44:55 [kernel] sd 18:0:0:0: [sdf] Assuming drive cache: write through

                - Last output repeated twice -

Oct 28 08:44:55 [kernel]  sdf:

```

i can tell there are no (usable/recognizable) partitions because:

```
ls /dev/sd*

/dev/sda   /dev/sda2  /dev/sda4  /dev/sdb1  /dev/sdd  /dev/sdf

/dev/sda1  /dev/sda3  /dev/sdb   /dev/sdc   /dev/sde  /dev/sdg

```

there are no partitions

ideas?  have have "probe all luns" turned on:

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

some special partition type maybe?Last edited by Oo.et.oO on Mon Oct 31, 2011 1:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lxg

When you connect an Android phone to your PC, it will usually ask you in what mode it should appear to the PC (charge only, disk drive, USB tethering, …). You should set this to disk drive. It is possible that your phone doesn't ask you, because you've set a default behaviour. In this case, you must switch the setting via the Android menu: Settings → Connect to PC → Default connection type.

----------

## dmpogo

are you sure android disk has a partition table ? Did you try just to mount /dev/sdf   itself ? (I don't know about Galaxy or Android, but some USB sticks do not have

partition tables on them at all)

----------

## Oo.et.oO

aha!  i didn't know you could mount drives without a partition table!

once i got the phone to turn on usb storage mode i just assumed i couldn't mount sdf.

but this indeed works!  psyched.  

thanks all!

----------

## dmpogo

 *Oo.et.oO wrote:*   

> aha!  i didn't know you could mount drives without a partition table!
> 
> once i got the phone to turn on usb storage mode i just assumed i couldn't mount sdf.
> 
> but this indeed works!  psyched.  
> ...

 

Well, one can put a filesystem on a drive without partitioning it. Only one though.

----------

